# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Πλακέτα ρύθμισης δέσμης φώτων

## Gmaras

Καλησπέρα

Πριν λίγο καιρό σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το μοτεράκι ρύθμισης για το ύψος της δέσμης στι φανάρι του οδηγού.
Ανοιξα το μηχανισμό και με μια πρώτη ματιά δεν φάινεται κάτι ύποπτο.

----------


## Gmaras

Σύνδεσα την πλακέτα στο βυσματάκι τροφοδοσίας και με το πολύμετρο πήρα τις εξής μετρήσεις:
Στην διόδο Νο1 κατά την ορθή πόλωση στο πολύμετρο μου εμφάνισε τάση 0 και το σηματάκι της μπαταρίας * και κατά την ανάστροφη πόλωση άπειρο.

Στην 2η δίοδο κατά την ορθή πόλωση είχα τάση 0,645V και κατά την ανάστροφη -0.628V. Οπότε η 2η είναι για πέταμα?

*ανατρέχοντας στο βιβλίο οδηγιών το σηματάκι της μπατάριας στην οθόνη σημαίνει ότι τελειώνει η μπαταρία και θέλει αλλαγή.Αυτήν  όμως την ένδειξη μου την εμφάνισε μόνο όταν μετρούσα την συγκεκριμένη δίοδο και μόνο κατά την ορθή πόλωση

----------


## FILMAN

Τις διόδους πρέπει να τις ελέγξεις χωρίς να τροφοδοτείται το κύκλωμα! Ελπίζω να μην έκανες ζημιά στο πολύμετρο...

----------


## nyannaco

> Σύνδεσα την πλακέτα στο βυσματάκι τροφοδοσίας και με το πολύμετρο πήρα τις εξής μετρήσεις:
> Στην διόδο Νο1 κατά την ορθή πόλωση στο πολύμετρο μου εμφάνισε τάση 0 και το σηματάκι της μπαταρίας * και κατά την ανάστροφη πόλωση άπειρο.


Κατι δεν μας λες καλα... Για να δειξει απειρο, μετραγες αντισταση, οχι ταση. Σε αυτο συνηγορει και η ενδειξη χαμηλης μπαταριας. Αντισταση ομως μετραμε χωρις ταση στο κυκλωμα, και ακομη καλυτερα με το εξαρτημα αποσυνδεδεμενο. Εν ολιγοις, οι μετρησεις που παραθετεις δεν βοηθανε.

----------


## Gmaras

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

Οι μετρήσεις που πήρα ήταν στην επιλογή για μετρηση διοδου, κατα την ορθή πόλωση στην 1η διοδο είνα 0.00V και κατά την ανάστροφη 0L

Οι μετρήσεις με αποσυνδεδεμένη την πλακέτα, και για τις 2 διόδους έχω κατα την ορθή πόλωση 0,586V και κατά την ανάστροφη 0L

----------


## nyannaco

Τοτε οι διοδοι ειναι ενταξει, αλλου ειναι το προβλημα.
αυτος ο ηλεκτρολυτικος που εχει επανω ειναι ενταξει; Απο τη συσκευασια του ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβει κανεις οπτικα. Μπορεις να τον ξεκολλησεις και να τον μετρησεις, ή και να τον αλλαξεις;
εναλλακτικα, αυτη η πλακετα εξυπηρετει και τους δυο προβολεις, ή υπαρχει αλλη μια ιδια για τον αλλο, που δουλευει; Στη δευτερη περιπτωση, κοιταξε κι εκεινη, να δεις αν ο αντιστοιχος πυκνωτης ειναι επισης κουρμπαριστος απο πανω.

----------

FILMAN (20-05-15), Gmaras (21-05-15)

----------


## Gmaras

Αν και δεν φαίνεται κουρμπαριστος θα δοκιμασω να τον ξεκολλησω αυριο και να τον μετρησω.Σε ενα αρθρο νομιζω εδω στο site ειχα διαβασει οτι δεν ειναι κατ αναγκη να φουσκωσει για να ειναι χαλασμένος,υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ο΄τι δουλεύει θπο γωνία 90μοιρών?

Το κάθε φανάρι εξυπηρετείται απο την δικιά του πλακέτα

----------


## xsterg

το μοτερακι το κοιταξες? ειναι οκ? εγω θα εκανα τραμπα την πλακετα απο το ενα φαναρι στο αλλο. θα κοιταζα επισης και στα τρακαρισμενα. πολυ πιθανο να βρεις πλακετα με χαμηλο κοστος.

----------


## Gmaras

Καλημέρα
Χθές έκανα τράμπα στις πλακέτες και τελικά δούλεψε στο άλλο μοτεράκι και για να σιγουρευτω οτι το μοτεράκι είναι για πέταμα το συνδεσα απευθείας σε μια 12v μπαταρία και παρατηρησα ότι δουλεύει.Το ξαναμοντάρισα με την πλακέτα από το προηγούμενο ρεγουλατόρι  και δουλεύουν και τα 2 τελικά.

Τι μπορεί να συνέβει?

----------


## nyannaco

Χαλαρές ή οξειδωμένες επαφές στις φίσσες ίσως.
Η μπαταρία σου είναι ΟΚ, ή έχει γεράσει και είναι πότε έτσι και πότε γιουβέτσι από τάση;

----------


## sofosal

> Καλημέρα
> Χθές έκανα τράμπα στις πλακέτες και τελικά δούλεψε στο άλλο μοτεράκι και για να σιγουρευτω οτι το μοτεράκι είναι για πέταμα το συνδεσα απευθείας σε μια 12v μπαταρία και παρατηρησα ότι δουλεύει.Το ξαναμοντάρισα με την πλακέτα από το προηγούμενο ρεγουλατόρι  και δουλεύουν και τα 2 τελικά.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να συνέβει?


....κόλλησε το μοτεράκι, επειδή στέγνωσε το"λιπαντικό" στα γρανάζια...

----------


## Papas00zas

Και πώς το βγάζεις εφόσον έχει στεγνώσει;

----------


## sofosal

> Και πώς το βγάζεις εφόσον έχει στεγνώσει;


υπάρχουν ειδικά λιπαντικά σε σπρευ, το ρίχνεις από όπου μπορεί να εισχωρήσει στον μηχανισμό...

----------


## xsterg

αφου εισαι οκ, βαλε το επανω και πες ευχαριστω.

----------

